# Rucksack: Vaude Bike Alpin Vent 25+5 -neuwertig



## pixxelbiker (24. November 2011)

oben genannter Rucksack wird von mir versteigert da ich im großen und ganzen mit dem deuter bike1 bestens versorgt bin...
Der Bike Alpin Vent wurde nur einmal getragen, ist also sauber und unbeschädigt, hier der Link:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/300627414998?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------

